# Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Januar 2010)

Moin Moin, auch wenn der Februar wahrscheinlich wenig Fänge "ausspucken" wird, HIER der Fred dafür 

Wann:
Wo:
Wer:
Wind:
Womit:
Wie Groß:
Warum:


Grüße und Petri für die die ans Wasser kommen !!!


----------



## bamse34 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Moin Moin!
Erster!!!!!!!!!!!

Wo: Kieler Förde
Wann:07.01.10
Wasser: Arschkalt
Womit: Fliege (Polar Magnus)
Was: Eine blanke um die 40cm!!
Warum: Eine innere Unruhe treibt mich!!!

Hatte letzten Donnerstag noch einen Absteiger und gestern eine Nullnummer.
Es geht also noch was!!

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Zacharias Zander (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Dann mal ein ganz dickes Petri von mir !!! :m


----------



## steven23883 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

*Petri Heil respekt bei der kälte los zu gehen#6*


----------



## zander-ralf (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Bamse34, ohne Bild glaube ich gar nichts!:q:q:q:m
Bei mir geht's leider erst im März los.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## bamse34 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Moin Ralf!
Ich wollte sie ja noch ablichten hatte aber meine Unterwasserkamera nicht mit!:m

Gruß von der Förde Sebastian


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Petri :m , aber ich denke du hattest sie am 07.02. und nicht am 07.01. 


Grüße


----------



## Nolfravel (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Sauber#6
Dickes Petri auch von mir.
Vom 25.3 bis 31.3 steh ich in DK an der Küste:l


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## xfishbonex (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

|bigeyessebastian dickes petri heil #6 lg andre


----------



## bamse34 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

@ Boot angler

Natürlich 07.02!!
Soviel Bier hatte ich gestern nun auch nicht das gleich ein ganzer Monat fehlt!|kopfkrat
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## MefoProf (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

So viel Glück hatte ich nicht. Mein erster Versuch 2010 war ne glatte Nullnummer. :m Weit und breit keine Spur vom Fisch

Viel Hoffnung hatte ich aufgrund der Witterung zwar eh nicht, aber nur wer es probiert, hat auch die Chance etwas zu fangen.

Trotz der -3 Grad war es erstaunlich "warm" (brauchte nicht mal Handschuhe) und auch Schnur und Rutenringe haben keine Probleme bereitet. Lag wohl hauptsächlich daran, dass kein Wind war. 
Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht, über die Eisschollen am Strand zu kraxeln :q
|wavey:


----------



## Thomas090883 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

So.... heute erster Tag auf Als..
Nach langem Umhergekurve nach eisfreien Stellen, bin ich in Arnkil gelandet..
Die Flensburger Förde und das Horup Hav um Kaegnes sind teilweise zugefroren.  In Arkil war top Wind und Top Wasser aber leider blieb trotzdem nix hängen.
Aber ich hab ja noch fünf Tage Zeit.
Leider macht der Kalte Ostwind mal wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung.
Die Straßen zum Wasser runter sind teils noch ungeräumt, so dass die Fahrt zur Küste schon Herzrasen bereitet.....wenn man hier stecken bleibt... Prost Mahlzeit..das dauert bis einer langkommt. 
Wollte heute nach Kaegnes Ende runter und mit einmal endete die geräumte Straße und ich konnte nicht wenden links und rechts von mir 2m hoch Schnee ...kein scherz... und dann ca. 1km rückwärts wieder auf "feste" Straße... 

Bilder folgen noch..

Gruß Thomas


----------



## gallus (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

He Thomas,
ich drück dir die Daumen!!


----------



## kraft 67 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Petri Bamse .
Vom Ufer oder vom Jak aus ? Hier ist irgendwie zuviel Randeis :v.


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

thomas 
häng die geheime geheimfliege drann denn klappt das auch 
viel glück baby 
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

@bamse: Fettes Petri! Ich was am Samstag auch an der Förde unterwegs, aber es fühlte sich irgendwie nicht nach viel Fisch an uns so war es dann auch. Aber das Gefühl, mal wieder los zu kommen, war unbeschreiblich!


----------



## peter II (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Hallo Thomas,
setz doch bitte mal ein paar Bilder rein wie es an der Küste von Als gerade aussieht!

Petri Heil


----------



## Thomas090883 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

So wieder zurück von der kalten Küste...
Eis...Eis....überall Eis....
Erst nach Stevning..Eis... dann nach Mjels...ach ja Eis...
Dann zum Abend nach Drejet /Kaegensdamm leichter Eisgang aber es ließ sich fischen...aber kein Erfolg.
Naja die eisfreien Stellen wurden abgefahren und für die nächsten Tage vorgemerkt.

Der Alsfjord und die Flensburger Förde fallen leider fast raus...zuviel Eis...von daher bleibt erstmal nur Arnkil.

Bilder kommen erst zum Wochenende..leider kein Kabel dabei zum anstecken. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## bamse34 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Moin Moin!
War gerade 1,5 Std fischen!! Es ist saukalt. Außer zugefrorenen Ringen keine besonderen Vorkomnisse.

Versuche es morgen nochmal.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## xfishbonex (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> War gerade 1,5 Std fischen!! Es ist saukalt. Außer zugefrorenen Ringen keine besonderen Vorkomnisse.
> 
> Versuche es morgen nochmal.
> ...


man o man 
muß du denn nicht mal arbeiten |kopfkratso oft wie  du deine fliegen wässers:qlg andre


----------



## Spöket16 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Hi Thomas,
pass bloß auf, dass du da nicht irgendwo einfrierst.
Hoffe aber trotzdem auf ein PETRI #6 für dich.
Bin leider erst Anfang April auf Als, aber dann wird das Eis wohl weg sein.

Dann PETRI


----------



## Thomas090883 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Moin zusammen,

heute bin ich mal lieber zu Hause geblieben....10cm Neuschnee...
@Spöket...also ich wäre jetzt auch lieber erst im April hier (
Das Wetter nervt...aber morgen gehts wieder los....und dann!!!!

Gut das es sich auch so entspannt mit Drink, Sauna und Whirlpool leben lässt....

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hansen fight (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Thomas
Lass Dich nicht vom Wetter unterkriegen.:q
Wir wollen hier schöne Blanke Fische sehen.
Christoph


----------



## Thomas090883 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Tja Christoph....würde gern was poste....aber...es ist einfach nichts zu machen.
Fasane könnte man jagen bis zum abwinken...die sieht man jetzt schön im weißen Schnee.
ABER ANGELN...heute gabs ne steife Brise aus NORDOST...da blieb ich lieber im Warmen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ADDI 69 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Erster!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wo: Kieler Förde
> ...



Heeeeee Petri zum Silber ,der Fang gibt Anlass zur Hoffnung#6#v


@Thomas :nich wieder festfahren Kleiner ,so schnell komm ich da nich wieder hin zum rausschleppen:q:q


----------



## FelixT (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Bei den Bedingungen geht ihr angeln...?






So sieht es vor Kellenhusen aus |uhoh:

LgFelix


----------



## steven23883 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

geiles foto#6... bei solchen bedingungen sitze ich unten im keller und binde fliegen:q


----------



## FelixT (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Jo, ich würde auch gerne wieder Brandungsangeln gehen, aber.... 
so weit kann ich nun mal nicht werfen :vik:

Danke!


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

hallo 
also ich hab da noch ne wasser fläche gesehen |kopfkratlg andre


----------



## ADDI 69 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Na ja Loide ,Eis und Schnee ohne Ende.....wenn dat nich bald aufhört krieg ich nen Winterkoller vom feinsten:v
Um dem entgegenzuwirken steh ich schon fast jede freie Stunde auf der Wiese und schwing die Fusselrute ,denn Nobody is perfekt.....und das im knietiefen Schnee #d#d#d

Hiiilfe ,ich will die Klimaerwärmung zurück|evil:|evil: ,oder zumindest Plusgrade denn ich hab Mefo Entzug der Kategorie fünf #a


----------



## Reverend Mefo (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Ich hab ebenfalls die Schnauze voll von dieser weissen Schei..e!!! #q


----------



## Carphunter_MV (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Was soll ich sagen! Hab mir ne Komplette Mefo-Ausrüstung, Wathose, Kescher, Rute, Rolle usw. neu zugelegt um dieses Jahr meine erste Mefo auf Rügen zu fangen und ich komm und komm nicht ans Wasser! :c
Hab mir schon alle Videos auf sämtlichen Seiten übers Mefo-angeln reingezogen und hoffe das es dies Jahr noch klappt! Denn auf Rügen soll ja die Mefo-Saison nach dem Hering zu Ende sein! Ich könnte :v
LG Tino


----------



## ADDI 69 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Tja, laut irgend so'nem Wetterfutzi der gestern in ner Sendung befragt wurde,soll uns das momentane Wetter noch bis Ende März erhalten bleiben.Da sag ich nur :v
Haben seit gestern ab 15.00 Uhr bis jetzt gute 15cm Neuschnee mit schönen(schrecklichen) halb Meter hohen Verwehungen dazubekommen,und im Moment schneit es immer noch wie verrückt......keine besserung in Sicht. Da werd ich dann mal da weiter machen wo ich letzten Sonntag aufgehört hab - auf der Wiese im halb Meter hohen Schnee werfen üben ,sons verlern ich dat noch bis März|bigeyes
Also Kopf hoch und 's beste daraus machen #6


----------



## fantazia (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Ich finde den langen Winter gut.So haben die Mefo länger Ruhe und danach gehts dann richtig los.


----------



## MefoProf (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



fantazia schrieb:


> Ich finde den langen Winter gut.So haben die Mefo länger Ruhe und danach gehts dann richtig los.



Ich befürchte genau das Gegenteil wird der Fall sein. 

Die Forellen halten sich auf Grund der Kälte jetzt in den tiefen Löchern auf und warten dort auf bessere Bedingungen. Da ist es für die Netzfischer natürlich ein leichtes sie da raus zu fischen


----------



## Nolfravel (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Na ja Loide ,Eis und Schnee ohne Ende.....wenn dat nich bald aufhört krieg ich nen Winterkoller vom feinsten:v
> Um dem entgegenzuwirken steh ich schon fast jede freie Stunde auf der Wiese und schwing die Fusselrute ,denn Nobody is perfekt.....und das im knietiefen Schnee #d#d#d
> 
> Hiiilfe ,ich will die Klimaerwärmung zurück|evil:|evil: ,oder zumindest Plusgrade denn ich hab Mefo Entzug der Kategorie fünf #a


 

#6#6#6

So ähnlich ist das bei mir aber auch.
Meine Ruten stehen neben dem Bett, und die Rollen liegen aufm Nachttisch.
Jeden Abend werden die Rollen gekurbelt und/oder mit den Ruten im Zimmer rumgefuchtelt.:q
Man muss ja feststellen, ob alles noch lööpt:q


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Nolfravel (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Tja, laut irgend so'nem Wetterfutzi der gestern in ner Sendung befragt wurde,soll uns das momentane Wetter noch bis Ende März erhalten bleiben.Da sag ich nur :v
> Haben seit gestern ab 15.00 Uhr bis jetzt gute 15cm Neuschnee mit schönen(schrecklichen) halb Meter hohen Verwehungen dazubekommen,und im Moment schneit es immer noch wie verrückt......keine besserung in Sicht. Da werd ich dann mal da weiter machen wo ich letzten Sonntag aufgehört hab - auf der Wiese im halb Meter hohen Schnee werfen üben ,sons verlern ich dat noch bis März|bigeyes
> Also Kopf hoch und 's beste daraus machen #6


 

Ich hoffe dann mal, dass dieser Wetterfutzi unrecht hat.
Ich bin vom 27.3 bis 31.3 in DK zum Mefoangeln.
Dann will ich kein Eis auf der Ostsee|evil::c.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## xfishbonex (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

hallo leute 
das problem wird auch sein das die saison sehr kurz sein wird :vdas wird schlag auf schlag sein denn sind die dicken heringsfresser schon wieder weg  lg andre


----------



## stefan08 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

scheiss wetter bis................................................ 
ende März :v ich geh sofort fischen wenn die ersten drei tage die sonne scheint egal wie kalt es ist :g das rockt schon noch#: freunde der meerforelle abwarten egal wie schwer es euch und mir fällt wir haben ja auch noch den sommer meine mefo-saison :vik::vik::vik:da habe ich die meisten fische gefangen :q


----------



## Tüdde (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> 
> So ähnlich ist das bei mir aber auch.
> Meine Ruten stehen neben dem Bett, und die Rollen liegen aufm Nachttisch.
> ...



:vik:Wie jetzt bei dir ist das auch so?!:vik:


----------



## Zacharias Zander (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute
> das problem wird auch sein das die saison sehr kurz sein wird :vdas wird schlag auf schlag sein denn sind die dicken heringsfresser schon wieder weg  lg andre





:v:v:v:c:c:v:v:v


----------



## Zacharias Zander (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Zum Glück hab ich die Osterwoche frei,da werd ich mich schön auf Fehmarn einnisten !!! :vik::g:vik:


----------



## ADDI 69 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich die Osterwoche frei,da werd ich mich schön auf Fehmarn einnisten !!! :vik::g:vik:


Aha , du och? evtl sehn wir uns da ja . Bin mit Andre und noch dreien auch da oben übers Osterwochenende#6


----------



## xfishbonex (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich die Osterwoche frei,da werd ich mich schön auf Fehmarn einnisten !!! :vik::g:vik:


 na du 
denn bring mal was zu trinken mit :vik:wir hocken zu 5 auf der insel |wavey:lg andre 
4tage fischen


----------



## Zacharias Zander (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Ich denk mal,dass das kein Problem sein sollte!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Achja,gestern Abend konnte ich endlich mal wieder meine Watklamotten anziehen,zwar nur auf ner Faschingsparty,aber immerhin!:m


----------



## kraft 67 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Also ich will so einen Winter *NIEEEE *wieder erleben , wenns wieder losgeht ,
lasst uns immer schön mit der CO2-Schleuder zur Küste und zurück und nach Hause und wieder hin and so on , damit das Klima sowas nie wieder mit uns anstellt#q . 
Vllt. hat die Kälte ja den Effekt , daß die Saison deswegen länger dauert ,
weil die Schnabelkarpfen diesjahr gar nicht kommen #c und die Fliege
resp. das Eisen für die Megatrutten freilassen :vik:.


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Damit niemand vergißt wie sie aussehen und weiter motiviert ist.

Das Bild ist natürlich aus dem Archiv und schon älter.


http://img697.*ih.us/img697/343/mefo3.jpg


----------



## Thomas090883 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

So hier mal zusammenfassend ein paar Pic´s vom Alsurlaub...
Fisch habe ich weder gefangen, gesehen noch gerochen...

















Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hansen fight (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Schöne Bilder Thomas 
Ist ja echt krass mit dem Eis.
Wenn schon keine Mefo dann hättest Du dir doch den Fasan 
angeln können.|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas090883 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Moin moin Christoph,

ja die Eislage war mehr als katastrophal... aber ich war fischen:vik:
Wenn ich mit dem toten Vogel das Haus betreten hätte, müsste ich mir wohl ein Iglo bauen und draußen pennen.

Aber schönes Bindematerial wäre es wohl gewesen#6

Laut Andre noch 3 Wochen, denn geht es los....die Aussage ist verbindlich...


----------



## kraft 67 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

@Thomas : weiß Andre irgendwas über`s Wetter oder fliegt Ihr in den Süden|kopfkrat?


----------



## Thomas090883 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Ich habe keine Ahnung...aber Andre hat gesagt!!!! Wenn nicht....dann oh oh.....


----------



## xfishbonex (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

na mein süssen :gschöne fotos besonders das mit der häßlichen rolle:qden vogel hätte ich gleich gekillt :qschön essen und schöne federn 
und das wetter ja es wird wärmer 
und in 3wochen gehts los :vik:schaut doch mal wettercom
für die nächsten tage 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Achja,gestern Abend konnte ich endlich mal wieder meine Watklamotten anziehen,zwar nur auf ner Faschingsparty,aber immerhin!:m


 na du 
als was bist du denn geh gangen als mefo jäger :qlg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> na du
> als was bist du denn geh gangen



Als er selbst! Schönes Ding Zacharias!! #6

Und Andre: Welche Wetterfee hat Dir denn da schon wieder ins Gehirn ge...ge...geflüstert? Hier ist das Wasser bei minus 1 und der Schnee bei ca. +50 Im Schnitt. Wie das in 3 Wochen weg sein soll ist mir schleierhaft |evil: Aber ich denke auch, dass die Schnabelkarpfen in diesem Jahr noch vor Skagen umdrehen und auf Malle poppen gehen, und die dorscheierfressenden Rippelquallen wird es diesen Winter auch gegrillt haben!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> na du
> als was bist du denn geh gangen als mefo jäger :qlg andre




Als Ü80 Fänger natürlich... :g:vik::g


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Als Ü80 Fänger natürlich... :g:vik::g


 :q:q:q:q:q das bin ich doch:glg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Als er selbst! Schönes Ding Zacharias!! #6
> 
> Und Andre: Welche Wetterfee hat Dir denn da schon wieder ins Gehirn ge...ge...geflüstert? Hier ist das Wasser bei minus 1 und der Schnee bei ca. +50 Im Schnitt. Wie das in 3 Wochen weg sein soll ist mir schleierhaft |evil: Aber ich denke auch, dass die Schnabelkarpfen in diesem Jahr noch vor Skagen umdrehen und auf Malle poppen gehen, und die dorscheierfressenden Rippelquallen wird es diesen Winter auch gegrillt haben!


 ab warten süsser:g


----------



## steven23883 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

laut andre ist in drei wochen t-shirt wetter:q:q:q schön mit der badehose in der ostsee stehen:q:q:q...


----------



## Traveangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



> und die dorscheierfressenden Rippelquallen wird es diesen Winter auch gegrillt haben!



das glaube ich nicht , wir waren letztes Jahr im spätsommer mit einem boot nachts auf der ostsee und haben kurz das licht während der fahrt ausgemacht . es sah aus als wen das boot einen cometen schweif hinter sich her zog . das waren milliarden von diesen viechern. selbst im dez. konnte ich die teile noch im dunklem beim angeln leuchten sehen sobald ich mich im wasser bewegt habe .

ich glaube wir müssen uns an die teile gewöhnen


----------



## Reverend Mefo (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Also, ich hab mal gehört, dass die Dinger sich nur bei uns vermehrt haben, da die Wassertemperaturen im Winter für sie erträglich geworden sind.
Da es diesen Winter über längere Zeit flächendeckend um den Gefrierpunkt war, gibt es vielleicht eine gewisse Chance. Wenn nicht, hast Du wohl recht, dann war das die letzte Chance.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



steven23883 schrieb:


> laut andre ist in drei wochen t-shirt wetter



Laut Andre hat der Osterhase 3 Löffel


----------



## bamse34 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Ich muß Partei ergreifen.Andre hat recht. Ab jetzt gehts aufwärts mit den Temperaturen.
Ich habe gerade ne Polar Magnus in eine Eislücke getunkt aber ohne Erfolg.
Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Reverend Mefo (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Ich muß Patei ergreifen.Andre hat recht. Ab jetzt gehts aufwärts mit den Temperaturen:
> Schöne Grüße Sebastian



Das wünschen wir uns ja auch alle :m 

Vielleicht sollte ich ja auch nicht immer auf diese Pessimistenwetterseiten schauen. Heute war das Wetter jedenfalls 1a und die Sonne steht schon ganz schön hoch. Die bäckt sich halt ein Ei auf die aktuellen Temperaturen. Ich fürchte aber, der Fischknochen hat dann auch recht mit der Prognose, dass dann alles ganz ganz schnell geht, die Heringe sich beeilen werden und die Heringsfresser in 1-2 Wochen mit Ihrem Stelldichein durch sind.

Egal! Alles besser als diese Eis-Schei...be!


----------



## steven23883 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Die meteorologen können nicht mal freihändig fahrrad fahren geschweige aus einem fahrenden bus winken.... das problem ist das die uns nicht mal das wetter für ne stunde vorraus sagen können und jetzt wollen die uns sagen wie es in drei wochen aussieht|kopfkrat... einmal dreht der wind oder er wird stärker(schwächer) hat sich das alles erledigt. aber wollen wir mal alle hoffen das das wetter so wird wie die uns das sagen... also alle daumen drücken...


----------



## xfishbonex (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Laut Andre hat der Osterhase 3 Löffel


 :q:q:qich glaub ich muß dich mal ins wasser werfen süsser :g:g:glg andre 
gestern war doch absolut geiles wetter schön sonne und getaut hat es auch in 3 wochen gehts los 
ich wette um eine forelle ü 80 :qlg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ich wette um eine forelle ü 80 :qlg andre



Die müssen wir erstmal fangen! #6


----------



## Dr. Komix (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :q:q:qich glaub ich muß dich mal ins wasser werfen süsser :g:g:glg andre
> gestern war doch absolut geiles wetter schön sonne und getaut hat es auch in 3 wochen gehts los
> ich wette um eine forelle ü 80 :qlg andre



3mal kannst raten wer uns nass macht?

Bei dem Wetter lege ich meine polar Magnus an die Sonne, dann wird sie schön braun ;-)


----------



## steven23883 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ich wette um eine forelle ü 80 :qlg andre


 

dickerle bei der wette bin ich dabei:q:q:q bin gespannt wie du die bei mir dann ans band bekommen willst:g


----------



## xfishbonex (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

hallo ihr bekloppen :vik:heute 2grad in der sonne und es taut reichlich :g ab jetzt 20tage :vik:lg andre


----------



## kraft 67 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Also wenn das Wetter so bleibt , Sonne oder nicht , Hauptsache die Kante ist
eisfrei/arm , stehe ich im Teich wie das Michelinmännchen , beschmeiße die 
See aus vollen Rohren und mache dem OT-Wetterthread hier ein silbernes 
Ende ! #a


Oder auch nicht . :c

Jedenfalls hängt einem die Theoretisiererei fern der Küste zum ... raus .
Ihr anderen auch ? § Wochen warten müssen - das endet in der Klapse !
BB am Strand :vik: Kraft


----------



## Meerforellenfan (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Endlich mal fischen heute aaber leider ohne Fisch......trotzdem war es ein ein phantastischer Nachmittag und 3 Stunden fischen auf Eisschollen stehend hat auch was........lach

Freu darauf wenn ich nach meinem Skiurlaub im März zurück komme und dann zuschlagen kann..................

das Jahr hat begonnen.........Leute nutzt jede gelegenheit eines milden Einschlags, es kribbelt bis zum moment an dem man geht denn es könnte ja doch noch im letzten Wurf die 90er kommen.........

in diesem Sinne...alen Petri Heil für 2010


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Jetzt seid ihr schon bei 90ér Fischen |uhoh:
Fangt erstmal ÜBERHAUPT ne Trutte jetzt :q...

Viel Glück denen die es versuchen :m


----------



## Flala - Flifi (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Moin!
Wenn ich mir die Bilder von den Jungs auf Bornholm anschaue, dann denke ich, ich muss auswandern. Und solche Bilder kommen den ganzen Januar und Februar über.
Ich will auch mal wieder an die Küste und Silber in den Händen halten.... :c

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## GuidoOo (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Flala - Flifi schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wenn ich mir die Bilder von den Jungs auf Bornholm anschaue, dann denke ich, ich muss auswandern. Und solche Bilder kommen den ganzen Januar und Februar über.
> Ich will auch mal wieder an die Küste und Silber in den Händen halten.... :c
> 
> ...



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Berat (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

... moin ... will die Tage nach Als ... als reiner Naturköderangler suche ich immer zuerst nach Grashüpfern, die ich lebend an der Fliegenrute fische... kann mir jemand eine geeignete Wiese sagen, wo aktuell auf Als .... ?  ´ne kleine Plastikschippe hätt´ich dabei ...


----------



## Seatrout (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Berat schrieb:


> ... moin ... will die Tage nach Als ... als reiner Naturköderangler suche ich immer zuerst nach Grashüpfern, die ich lebend an der Fliegenrute fische... kann mir jemand eine geeignete Wiese sagen, wo aktuell auf Als .... ?  ´ne kleine Plastikschippe hätt´ich dabei ...




Hää???

Was hast du vor?#d#d#d#d


----------



## Nolfravel (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Flala - Flifi schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wenn ich mir die Bilder von den Jungs auf Bornholm anschaue, dann denke ich, ich muss auswandern. Und solche Bilder kommen den ganzen Januar und Februar über.
> Ich will auch mal wieder an die Küste und Silber in den Händen halten.... :c
> 
> ...


 

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Wow...


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Berat schrieb:


> ... moin ... will die Tage nach Als ... als reiner Naturköderangler suche ich immer zuerst nach Grashüpfern, die ich lebend an der Fliegenrute fische... kann mir jemand eine geeignete Wiese sagen, wo aktuell auf Als .... ?  ´ne kleine Plastikschippe hätt´ich dabei ...



|kopfkrat

Was will der Dichter uns damit sagen? ;+

Sind die "Entzugserscheinungen" schon so gewaltig? |bigeyes  #h


----------



## OssiHWI (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Berat schrieb:


> ... moin ... will die Tage nach Als ... als reiner Naturköderangler suche ich immer zuerst nach Grashüpfern, die ich lebend an der Fliegenrute fische... kann mir jemand eine geeignete Wiese sagen, wo aktuell auf Als .... ? ´ne kleine Plastikschippe hätt´ich dabei ...


 
da wird wohl einer seinen Urlaub mit Schnee schüppen verbringen.....|uhoh:


----------



## steven23883 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Flala - Flifi schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wenn ich mir die Bilder von den Jungs auf Bornholm anschaue, dann denke ich, ich muss auswandern. Und solche Bilder kommen den ganzen Januar und Februar über.
> Ich will auch mal wieder an die Küste und Silber in den Händen halten.... :c
> 
> ...


 

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes..... mehr geht nicht ich will los#:..... nächstes wochenende bin ich am start#6#6#6.....


----------



## kraft 67 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

AAAlso wie in #72 angekündigt - ich war los !

Wer: Kraft
Wann: heute von 11-15.30
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht 
Womit: Fussel und Blech
Wetter: eigentlich suboptimal , -2 bis max 0°C Luft ,Wind aus W  , ging so,anfangs bedeckt , später bißchen Sonne 
Wasser : erste Stelle -0,2 , zweite immerhin plus 0,3 °C , ziemlich klar
Was : :vik: ne 60,5er  Trutte ; 1,66 kg
         Bilder folgen , wenn ich sie vom Handy hochgeladen kriege|uhoh:
Biß auf  15g - Gno beim Spinnstop , ziemlich inhaliert , vorher 2 Nachläufer
in ca . 5min Abstand - ob`s der selbe Fisch war - wer weiß . Fisch ist recht schlank , blank und mit intakten Flossen , beileibe kein Überspringer , hätte eigentlich noch ein bißchen zunehmen müssen , stelle mich hiermit der AB-Kritik :q. 
Fisch hatte sich den Magen mit 2 Tobis? und v.a. Wattwürmern vollgeschla
gen . Stelle lag an der offenen Küste ohne jeden nennenswerten Süßwassereintrag .

Warum : s.o. , wollte eigentlich nur mal wieder raus , ohne irgendeine Hof-
fnung auf irgendeinen Fischkontakt , deshalb blieben Kescher und Priest zu
Hause . Kann auch mal helfen ... . 
Also ran an die Buletten , kaltes Wasser ist kein Grund zum zuhause rumwarten ...
Petri Kraft


----------



## troutmaster69 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

@kraft 67, Dickes *Petri*

Ich bin auch schon heiß, 3-5 März wird durch geangelt #:


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

hallo kraft :gerst mal ein ganz dickes petri heil :vik:
so wir sind hier alle am jammern wie die kinder :q
ich war heute mal einbischen schauen an der küste |bigeyesmit mein größten fang den ich gemacht habe 1.06meter und über 15kilo Gucks du hier 
	

		
			
		

		
	



am ersten strand eisfrei :vik:super wetter 
4angler da und alle meinten die woche gabes fisch :vik:
alle silber blank 
denn ein anderer angler vor 2wochen 13stück :cund wir denken es ist zu kalt 
alle hatten den blinker drauf snap in orange weiß :g
lg andre


----------



## ADDI 69 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Petrie zur Trutte,mann sieht es wird,was son bissel Sonnenschein          doch ausmacht .


Hoffendlich steigen die Wassertemperaturen auch bald merklich.
Weiß jemand wie es aktuell in der Wohlenberger Wieck aussieht ?



mfg Addi


----------



## OssiHWI (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Petri Heil....

geht "Mecklenburger Bucht" auch etwas genauer? Vielleicht sind da ja noch mehr...ich warte ja noch auf meine allererste Trutte....


----------



## OssiHWI (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Petrie zur Trutte,mann sieht es wird,was son bissel Sonnenschein doch ausmacht .
> 
> 
> Hoffendlich steigen die Wassertemperaturen auch bald merklich.
> ...


 


Moin MOin....


die is zur Hälfte noch mit Eis zu...aber ich hab Hoffnung, dass die Wiek bis Mitte Ende der Woche auch offen is...

LG Ossi


----------



## Zacharias Zander (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Dickes Petri an Kraft !


----------



## Thomas090883 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

@ Kraft...dickes Petri... endlich mal wieder eine Fangmeldung...und dann gleich eine doch etwas Größere...

Und André...der ist aber in guter Kondition, den hätt ich auch nicht mehr releast.

Nächstes WE gehts los...und dann!!!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Petri zur "Eiszeit"MeFo !!!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Ebenfalls ein fettes Petri an Bernd das Brot!

War am Sa. für ein Stündchen los, bevor mir die Pfoten abfroren bei dem Wind. Resultat wie vorausgeahnt.

Gruß,

Reverend Mefo.


----------



## steven23883 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

petri geile sache das macht hoffnung für nächste woche


----------



## Ostseestipper (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Hallo ADDI,

die Wiek ist ca. 1/2 bis 3/4 zu. Das wird bestimmt noch ein paar Tage Sonne brauchen bis sie wieder ganz offen ist.

Gruß Mark


----------



## ADDI 69 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> Hallo ADDI,
> 
> die Wiek ist ca. 1/2 bis 3/4 zu. Das wird bestimmt noch ein paar Tage Sonne brauchen bis sie wieder ganz offen ist.
> 
> Gruß Mark


Thanks,Mark........dann ist der Süßwassereinlauf in Tarnewitz bestimmt auch noch dicht oder ?
Da muß ich dann wohl nächstes WE noch auf Stoltera oder SH ausweichen


----------



## bamse34 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Moin Moin!
Wir waren gestern mit dem Trollingkanu auf der Kifö! Fische haben wir nicht gefangen aber wir wissen jetzt wenigstens, daß unser Kanu und die neuen Planer auch mit Eisfeldern zurechtkommen:vik:!!!
Haben einen Fliegenfischer gesehen der an Land eine Mefo am Band hatte und soweit ich das sehen konnte auch gelandet hat!
Ich glaube es wird besser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

hoffentlich ....
sitz auch schon auf höllenheißen Kohlen ... |uhoh:


----------



## Nolfravel (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Dickes Petri Kraft.#6#6

Das macht Hoffnung.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## xfishbonex (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

hallo leute 
nach den wetter bericht und den temperaturen habe ich recht :vik:wette gewonnen 
wer mit gewettet hat denk an meine 80 #6lg andre 
am weekend eröffne ich meine saison für 2010 :vik::vik:es wird ballern 
lg andre


----------



## bulldog81 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

nabend
ich wahr heutte an der ausenförde wahr eisfrei
hab da ein bischen geangelt,war einne null nr.
hat aber trotzdem spas gemacht.
übrigens dickes ptri Kraft.

Mfg.Ingo


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

*Hallo weiss jemand von Euch  wies bei Kl. Waabs aussieht,ist da noch Eis oder auch schon frei ,Kiekut sieht ja noch schlecht aus oder?
Wenns WE nicht wieder friert ,gehts los !!:vik::vik:
*


----------



## Zacharias Zander (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute
> nach den wetter bericht und den temperaturen habe ich recht :vik:wette gewonnen
> wer mit gewettet hat denk an meine 80 #6lg andre
> am weekend eröffne ich meine saison für 2010 :vik::vik:es wird ballern
> lg andre




Der Baron und ich wollen nächste Woche Samstag los...:g


----------



## troutmaster69 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Ich lese immer nur, wie siehts hier aus, wie siehts da aus |kopfkrat schon mal was von WebCams gehört? :q:q:q

Guckst Du hier;
http://www.webcamgalore.com/DE/webcam-karte/Deutschland/Hamburg/stadt-14.html

...oder da;
http://de.webcams.travel/map/#lat=53.972243&lng=11.118164&z=8&t=h


----------



## Reverend Mefo (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> am weekend eröffne ich meine saison für 2010 :vik::vik:es wird ballern
> lg andre



Wenn Du am kommenden Wochenende ne Forelle fängst mach ich im April vor allen Touris 100 Liegestütze in Wathose mit Kescher auf dem Rücken! Wenn nicht bist Du damit dran! Und Pufffischen gilt nicht!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Wenn Du am kommenden Wochenende ne Forelle fängst mach ich im April vor allen Touris 100 Liegestütze in Wathose mit Kescher auf dem Rücken! Wenn nicht bist Du damit dran! Und Pufffischen gilt nicht!




Oha,hier gehts ja schon gut rund,man merkt das es bald los geht...:q|uhoh::q


----------



## Spöket16 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Dickes PETRI an Kraft. Diese Meldung hör ich gern.
Hoffe, dass ich im März der Küste den ersten Besuch abstatten kann. Viel wichtiger ist aber die geplante Woche im April auf Als. Da brennt die Sehne!!!!!!! :q


----------



## ADDI 69 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Spöket16 schrieb:


> ......Viel wichtiger ist aber die geplante Woche im April auf Als. Da brennt die Sehne!!!!!!! :q


Na dann viel Erfolg auf Als ,meine Schnur brennt in Süd Schweden - 1 Woche Fliegenfischen auf Mefo vom feinsten....kanns schon gar nicht mehr abwarten bis dahin.
mfg Addi


----------



## henni82 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Na dann viel Erfolg auf Als ,meine Schnur brennt in Süd Schweden - 1 Woche Fliegenfischen auf Mefo vom feinsten....kanns schon gar nicht mehr abwarten bis dahin.
> mfg Addi



Mir gehts da nich anders Addi! habe schon ein paar schicke Fliegen für Südschweden gebunden#6


----------



## boot (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Kleiner Dorsch schrieb:


> *Hallo weiss jemand von Euch  wies bei Kl. Waabs aussieht,ist da noch Eis oder auch schon frei ,Kiekut sieht ja noch schlecht aus oder?
> Wenns WE nicht wieder friert ,gehts los !!:vik::vik:
> *


Hi ich war am Samstag da schaut gut aus#6,ich und ein Angelfreund wir haben in der Brandung gefischt 15 Butt und 1 Dorsch von ca 80 cm.lg


----------



## Malla (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

War jemand in den letzten Tagen mal in der Wohlenberger Wiek? Wie sieht es dort mit Eis aus??
TL Malla


----------



## ADDI 69 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Malla schrieb:


> War jemand in den letzten Tagen mal in der Wohlenberger Wiek? Wie sieht es dort mit Eis aus??
> TL Malla




|uhoh: siehe Beitrag #94


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Wenn Du am kommenden Wochenende ne Forelle fängst mach ich im April vor allen Touris 100 Liegestütze in Wathose mit Kescher auf dem Rücken! Wenn nicht bist Du damit dran! Und Pufffischen gilt nicht!


 Na mein süssen :lfang schon mal an zu trainieren :vik:ich steh denn daneben  und zähle |director:bevor du dich verzählst werde dir denn noch die 80 auf den rücken kleben :vik:lg andre


----------



## Dr. Komix (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

He ich auch so andre!
Das wird richtig ballern ;-)


----------



## Reverend Mefo (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Na mein süssen :lfang schon mal an zu trainieren :vik:ich steh denn daneben  und zähle |director:bevor du dich verzählst werde dir denn noch die 80 auf den rücken kleben :vik:lg andre



Gut gebrüllt, Löwe #6!!!

Dann denk mal schön dran, dass Du selbst pumpst, wenn Du truttentechnisch schneiderst 

Bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass ich Dir kein fettes Petri Heil fürs Wochenende wünsche! Übernächstes WE bin ich auch wieder dran!


----------



## OssiHWI (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Malla schrieb:


> War jemand in den letzten Tagen mal in der Wohlenberger Wiek? Wie sieht es dort mit Eis aus??
> TL Malla


 


Update vom 25.02.2010

Die Wiek ist immer noch zur Hälfte zu mit Eis. Also ich sag mal ab Höhe Weisse Wiek in einem Bogen bis auf Höhe Campingplatz ( auf der anderen Seite) is alles weiss.

Für die Leute die weit schmeissen können: 

Vom Kartoffelanleger bis ins offene Wasser sind es nach meinen Schätzungen so um die 1000 m....Wer es schafft ins offene Wasser zu werfen, dem geb ich einen aus :vik:

LG

Ossi


----------



## steven23883 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

*Moin ich habe heute meine Mefo saison 2010 erfolgreich gestartet....:vik:*


Wann: *Heute 25.2 7.00-13.30 UHR*
Wo: *Ostholstein*
Wer: *Ich und meine Angel*
Wind: *Süd-Ost 2-3*
Wassertemperatur: *0,5 Grad|scardie:*
Womit:*Moresilda *
Wie Groß: *49cm und 35cm schwimmt wieder*
Warum: *Weil die saison langsam mal eröffnet werden mußte :q*


----------



## ADDI 69 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Na Steven,dann mal ein ganz *fettes Petrie *zum Silber

mfg Addi|wavey:


----------



## bamse34 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Fettes Petri!!!!!!
Mir wird ganz anders wenn ich Silber sehe!!!!!!!:q
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

DDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ist sie ja :vik:mein süssen hier noch mal online ein ganz FETTES PETRI HEIL :vik:lg andre 
samstag bin ich drann #6


----------



## henni82 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

auch ein petri von mir!
morgen gehts auf die insel und da wirds bestimmt knallen:q


----------



## Thomas090883 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Na dann mal Petrie auch von meiner einer...jo Samstag muss ich denn wohl mit....nicht das Ihr hier noch alles wechfangt


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Na dann mal Petrie auch von meiner einer...jo Samstag muss ich denn wohl mit....nicht das Ihr hier noch alles wechfangt


Aber nicht an dein kack strand
lg andre


----------



## bulldog81 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

nabend alle samt
auch von mir ein dickes Petrie Steven
das mach ja so richtig hofnung
aufs wochenende.

Mfg.Ingo


----------



## Nolfravel (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Dann natürlich auch von meiner Seite ein ganz fettes Petri.#6#6#6



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## stefan08 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

von mir auch ein ganz fettes Petri mein diggerle das habe ich dir richtig gegönnt #6


----------



## Reverend Mefo (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Schliesse mich an, das Bild hatte mir Andre schon weitergeleitet!

Fettes Petri!


----------



## troutmaster69 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

*Fettes PETRI an steven**!!!*

Das läßt meine Hoffnung und Freude auf nächste Woche wachsen


----------



## Zacharias Zander (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Ganz dickes Petrik an Steven!


NUR DER HSV !!!!:g


----------



## Tüdde (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

:viketri zum Doppelschlag!!! :vik:

Mal sehen, vielleicht greif ich am WE auch endlich wieder an...


----------



## steven23883 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Schliesse mich an, das Bild hatte mir Andre schon weitergeleitet!
> 
> Fettes Petri!


 

ja der andre wieder:q der ist voll durch gedreht#d.... 
ich habe mich schon richtig derbe gefreut aber andre hat sich fast genau so gefreut wie ich.... |laola:


----------



## steven23883 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

*Danke jungs hoffe es geht jetzt für alle los... bin am we auch wieder on tour*


----------



## Markus hanitsch (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Moin Moin an alle!!! wie sieht denn das randeis aus???? meine innere ünruhe treibt mich auch schon mächtig! würede mich über info freuen!!! sonnst allen einen guten start in 2010!!:vik: markus


----------



## stefan08 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

ich bin am we auf jeden fall on tour :g
also randeis es gibt strände da geht garnichts aber auch strände wo du sorgenlos fischen kannst schau doch mal unter wetter cams da kannst du deinen strand auswählen und schauen was da so los ist viel glück euch allen:q


----------



## MaikP (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Dickes Petri nochmal:vik:
gut das ich mein Thermometer mit hatte,
bis zum nächsten mal.
Grüße MaikP


----------



## kraft 67 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

*PETRI *an steven ! Habe auch aus anderer verläßlicher Quelle von weitern Kaltwasserfischen gehört - und der SW-Wind brachte bestimmt stellenweise 
noch 1/2 Grad dazu - ich kann das Wochenende schon riechen ! Riecht irgendwie nach Fisch :m.


----------



## kraft 67 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Hier noch Bilder zum Posting#83 Schlankfisch on the Rocks:m!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Und das mit einem (meiner Meinung nach) der Besten Köder für diese Jahreszeit, nämlich einem Falk Fish Gno (ich schätze 20gr) und das in der Farbe 276 (Stenson) !!!!
Bilderbuchmässig 

Petri zur Trutte!!

Mirco


----------



## OssiHWI (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

man könnte etwas neidisch sein.....|uhoh:


----------



## Mefofischer (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Gestern (26.2.) habe ich mein Glück zwischen Katharinenhof und dem Horchposten auf Fehmarn versucht.
Leider ohne Erfolg, als Köder hatte ich verschiedene Tobis, Gladsax und Spöcket versucht.
Angelzeit war von 9:30 bis 16:00 Uhr, Wind aus Ost bis SO.
Das Wasser ist aber wirklich noch seeehr kalt.
Ende März wird den Forellen mit dem Boot nachgestellt, dann muß es klappen....


----------



## Zacharias Zander (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Man freu ich mich aufs nächste WE,dann gehts hoffentlich rund...


----------



## bamse34 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Moin Moin!
Ich dachte ihr überschlagt euch heute mit Fangmeldungen!!!

Na ja dann fang ich eben an! Konnte heute nach 5 Std in der Sporthalle doch noch 2 Stunden ans Wasser.
Also Fliegenpeitsche eingepackt und ab an meinen Hausstrand. 
Wasser hatte fast 2 Grad. Das ist zwar noch nicht viel macht aber Mut!
Nach einer Stunde ein leichtes ziehen an der Fliege. Versaut!!! Gleiche Stelle angeworfen wieder leichtes ziehen. Sitzt.
Das Ende der Geschichte war um die 60cm lang und in Laichkleid ein Bilderbuchbock!
Ich bin langsam mal wieder dran mit was essbarem. Ich dachte an groß und silbern!!
Hoffe der Rest hatte mehr Gück mit der Kondition. 

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## xfishbonex (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Hallo leute 
dir ein ganz fettes petri heil bamse #6erster strand nix dann eine kleine drann :gund weg 
2 strand ist schnell erzählt nix nullnummer :vund 100 liegestütze am strand :vwar trotzdem mal wieder geil mit der fliegenpeitsche zu spielen #6und meine neuen bomben laufen affentitten geil :vik:lg andre 
achso ich konnte eine 47 silberne schönheit sehen |bigeyes


----------



## xfishbonex (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Man freu ich mich aufs nächste WE,dann gehts hoffentlich rund...


Na du 
ich hoffe ihr kommt an die top stellen auf fehmarn zurzeit ist noch gaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnzzzzzz viel schnee auf den straßen :glg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Dickes Petri an Bamse!#6
@ xFishbonex
Ich hoffe mal das es unter der Woche noch ordentlich taut,ansonsten weichen wir vielleicht nach Boltenhagen aus...Hätte aber mehr bock auf unseren geliebten Hausstrand!!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Wer: ich und weitere 5 Blechwerfer :q
Wann: gestern von 08:45 - 15.00
Wo: Lübecker Bucht 
Womit: Blech
Wetter: 5°C Luft ,Wind aus SW 4 bf, bedeckt , ab und an kurz Sonne 
Wasser : 1°C , leicht getrübt
Was :  leider keinerlei Fischkontakt
Warum : die Finger juckten, dat war nicht mehr auszuhalten :q

War dennoch ein toller Tag an frischer Ostseeluft.
Anbei noch ein paar Impressionen vom Strand.  #h


----------



## Thomas090883 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Ja fischtechnisch ist nun nicht wirklich viel passiert...

Hier mal noch ein Bild vom Castingexperten:q:q:q






Aber auch in <dänemark> gabs keinen Fisch


Gruß Thomas


----------



## ADDI 69 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Ja fischtechnisch ist nun nicht wirklich viel passiert...
> 
> Hier mal noch ein Bild vom Castingexperten:q:q:q
> Anhang anzeigen 129317
> ...



Na wenigstens hat der Anblick des unbeschadeten Strandes und der Sonnenschein entschädigt

mfg Addi


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Wer: ich und weitere 5 Blechwerfer :q
> Wann: gestern von 08:45 - 15.00
> Wo: Lübecker Bucht
> Womit: Blech
> ...


 Na du 
schönes bild von dir in blinker :qrot schwarzen snap oder was:qlg andre


----------



## mefohunter84 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Na du
> schönes bild von dir in blinker :qrot schwarzen snap oder was:qlg andre



Hey Andrè, #h

du meinst im BLINKER ?

Joh. War auch schon in der Februar-Ausgabe in der Vorschau.  #6


----------



## vermesser (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Wann: heute von 15.00 bis 16.00
Wo: bei Börgerende
Womit: Blech

Erster Versuch und Test der neuen Rute und gleich ne totale Nullnummer...Wasser 2 Grad, dazu Regen...aber ich bleib dran...


----------



## kraft 67 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Wann: heute von 7-15 Uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wetter: 1-2° draußen , knapp 2° drin ,Wind von rechts auf den Wurfarm|gr:
            wolkig mit Regen ab Nachmittag.
Womit: Blech und Fussel 
Was: vormittags  nix , mit Fliege schon gar nix ; dann bedeckter Himmel
        mit zunehmendem Regen - und schon gings . Biß auf Springerfliege
        aber nur auf den Blinker rutergezuppelt - aber 4-5 Fische als Nach-
        läufer (keine Riesen, aber immerhin) , dann eine 43er auf Springer,
        noch mal Nachläuferbande mit Blinkerattacke , nächster Kontakt ne 
        46er auf Stripper , fetter Grönländer , schwimmt aber wieder .
Warum: s.o. :vik:

Fazit : geiler Tag , daß ich auf einen Stripper doch noch mal einen Fisch 
         fange , hätt ich nicht gedacht . 2 mal los - 2 mal maßige Fische ,
         läßt hoffen . März kann kommen !

Petri Kraft !


----------



## OssiHWI (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

*Petri an kraft*


----------



## bulldog81 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

supper fettes Petri auch von mir#6:vik:

Mfg.Ingo


----------



## Gerd-Dieter (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Moine,
nachdem die Saison dieses Jahr aufgrund des Frostes mit Verspätung starten sollte, konnte ich meinen neuen Hausstrand (2min entfernt) heute endlich einweihen. Und was soll ich sagen, es war ein richtig geiler Trip!
Um 13.00h Frau und Kind mit Beschäftigung zuhause gelassen und ab ins Wasser. Der Wind kam relativ unangenehm von SSO, so dass ich mir hinter einer Kurve der Steilküste ein wenig Windschatten suchte. Nach einem Angriff eines Schäferhundes, welcher von der 10m Steilküste meinte ins Wasser kommen zu müssen (vielen Dank an dieser Stelle noch einmal an den Besitzer, welcher nichts besseres zu tun hatte als seinen Hund anzufeuern), sollte ein Platz- und Blinkerwechsel erfolgen. Nachdem ich also meine Lieblingsfarbe an die Schnur gebunden und weit ausgeworfen hatte, ruckte es auf halber Einholstrecke ordentlich durch die Rute und durch meinen Körper. Die Bremse musste herhalten und an ein einholen war nicht zu denken... - Dann sprang ein silberner Torpedo circa 20m entfernt von mir aus dem Wasser und meine Knie zitterten wie verrückt: Jetzt nur nichts falsch machen! Nach einigen Fluchten konnte ich den Fisch auf etwa 10 m randrillen und er schwam leicht erschöpft mit aufgerichteter Rückenflosse an mir vorbei. In diesem Moment merkte ich erst, dass mein Kescher noch nicht im Wasser war und hoch konzentriert schmiss ich das gute Stück von mir. Jetzt sollte ich den Silberbarren das erste Mal in die Augen schauen können, was ein dicker Brummer! Langsam holte ich den Fisch näher und senkte den Kescher, ich schätzte ihn auf etwa 60cm und dachte schon an die leckere Backofenforelle für den Abend. Doch dann passierte, was passieren musste: Ein eleganter Sprung direkt vorm Kescher, der Blinker landete noch in diesem und ADOIS! - Ich hatte doch tatsächlich mein Abendessen 10cm vorm Kescher verloren :c
Daraufhin habe ich ersteinmal wieder das Wasser verlassen, um meinen Adrenalinspiegel wieder auf ein Normallevel zu fahren....
Was soll ich sagen, nachdem ich mich etwa 30min richtig aufgeregt habe, freue ich mich jetzt richtig. Warum? Na weil der Bessere gewonnen und dieser wunderschöne Fisch weiter im Meer schwimmen kann. Und ich bin richtig heiß auf die nun endlich startende Angelsaison! - Besser kann das Angeljahr nicht starten :vik:


----------



## Zacharias Zander (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Petri an Kraft und schade das es nicht bei Gers-Dieter geklappt hat,naja dann fang ich ihn halt nächstes WE!


----------



## ADDI 69 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

@ Gerd-Dieter:Na siehste,auch wenn sie sich selbst relased hat ist dein Start in die neue Saison besser gelaufen als unserer am Samstag|wavey:


mfg Addi


----------



## Thorbi (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Och nööööö, Simi, die hätte ich dir sowat von gegönnt, vor allem nach dem Klopper, den wir schon mal verloren haben.... #q:e:e:e:e:e#q:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Gerd-Dieter (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Daran habe ich auch gedacht Thorbi #h, aber am nächsten Sonntag könnten wir uns die Mefo gemeinsam schnappen, wat meenste?


----------



## kraft 67 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Mein Beileid zur unfreiwillig releasten Trutte - aber , obwohl wir Angler ja überhaupt nicht abergläubig sind , niemals dürfen sich während des Drills die
Begriffe Waage-Bratpfanne-Kamera durch die Hirnwindungen mogeln , mag
Petrus nicht leiden .  Die Erfahrung haben schon viele machen müssen|uhoh:.
Petri K.


----------



## Thorbi (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Muss nächsten Sonntag n beeden früher los. Sind wenig Leute momentan beim Fusi.
Aber was hälst du von übernächstem Samstag ne Runde Mefos abschleppen? Helke ist uk dabi.


----------



## troutmaster69 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Gerd-Dieter schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen, nachdem ich mich etwa 30min richtig aufgeregt habe, freue ich mich jetzt richtig. Warum? Na weil der Bessere gewonnen und dieser wunderschöne Fisch weiter im Meer schwimmen kann. Und ich bin richtig heiß auf die nun endlich startende Angelsaison! - Besser kann das Angeljahr nicht starten :vik:



#r *an Gerd-Dieter & Petri an Kraft!*


----------



## Reverend Mefo (1. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> nullnummer :vund 100 liegestütze am strand :v



Na-Min-Jung,

Die erlass ich Dir! Hast Dich ja tapfer geschlagen, und die angekündigte Fliegenbindeaktion gleicht das ja sowieso mehr als aus :q

Petri den Fängern und Shortlinereleasern!


----------



## xfishbonex (1. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Na-Min-Jung,
> 
> Die erlass ich Dir! Hast Dich ja tapfer geschlagen, und die angekündigte Fliegenbindeaktion gleicht das ja sowieso mehr als aus :q
> 
> Petri den Fängern und Shortlinereleasern!


das hättes du mir mal lieber samstag nachmittag sagen sollen #qstatt bis in die dämmerung zufischen 
habe ich die hundert dinger gemacht :qlg andre


----------



## ghostegg (1. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Hallo Gerd-Dieter,
war das kurz vor der Hermannshöhe?
Dann stand ich mit meinem Sohn oben, und hab´gesehen, wie sie dir aus dem Kescher gehüpft ist.
Wir wollten eigentlich nur mal sehen, ob man noch woanders als von Travemünde oder Niendorf an den Strand kommt und haben dann gleich so einen schönen Drill gesehen!!
Macht gleich Lust auf mehr,
Petri Thorsten


----------



## Traveangler (1. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Moin Gemeinde !

wir waren gestern auch am BU , Marco mein Sohn und ich .

Leider nur ein paar Anfasser aber nix verwandeln können :c

Ein Angler hatte eine Mefo in der Tüte , leider konnt ich nicht sehen wie gross diese war !


----------



## Reverend Mefo (1. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> statt bis in die dämmerung zufischen
> habe ich die hundert dinger gemacht :qlg andre



Ihr wart zu mehreren! Fotos! :q


----------



## Gerd-Dieter (2. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

@ ghostegg: Richtig, habe Euch noch auf dem Steilufer gesehen. - Na dann mal gleich den Moment nutzen und eine Ausrüstung zulegen. Ein besseres Hobby gibt es nicht! 

@ Traveangler: Die Tüte war mit einer 58'er 1,2kg Mefo gefüllt. Hattet Ihr die Anfasser am Ende des Trips Richtung Treppe oder eher Richtung Hermannshöhe?

Gruß, Gerd-Dieter


----------



## Traveangler (3. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Gerd-Dieter

die anfasser hatten wir beim Wassereinlauf höhe Brodten !

Auf dem Rückweg zu Treppe hatte Marco noch einmal einen Anfasser direkt vor der Treppe


----------



## bulldog81 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Wann:03.03.2010
Wo:Flensburger Hafen
Wer:Mein Freund Kim und ich
Wind:
Womit:Spinner und Wobler
Wie Groß:56,45,52,49,5
Warum:Weil wier da richtig Bock drauf hatten und die Sonne schin.
           Wahr ein cooller Tag.

           Mfg.Ingo


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch (3. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Petri Ingo :m.

Habt ihr da ein Netz ausgeworfen .


----------



## bulldog81 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*



Kleiner Dorsch schrieb:


> Petri Ingo :m.
> 
> Habt ihr da ein Netz ausgeworfen .




nö hatten nur mal einnen schönnnnennn ruannnn
hat aber soooo richtig spassss gemacht.morgen
vieleicht noch ein mal,erst mal schauen was das 
wetter so sagt und die zeit:vik:

Mfg.Ingo


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Dann stell doch für die vollständigkeit dein Fang auch nochmal im März trööt rein...
Februar ist ja schon ZUUUU


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Moin Ingo,


bulldog81 schrieb:


> Wann:*03.03.*2010
> Wo:Flensburger Hafen
> Wer:Mein Freund Kim und ich
> Wind:
> ...


Wäre das nicht eher was für die Rubrik: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=184998 |supergri
Gruß
Paddy #h


EDIT: Verdammt - gleiche Minute und trotzdem zu langsam! #q


----------

